# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  1ª Kedada Oficial foro Embalses.net

## Luján

Hola a todos!

Según se puede leer por varios hilos de este foro la gente tiene ganas de hacer una reunión oficial general del foro.

Se me ha ocurrido que dicha reunión puede intentar organizarse para el primer fin de semana de Mayo, día del trabajo  :Cool: .

El lugar, pues se me ocurren muchos, pero para centralizar un poco la geografía y que esté "aproximadamente" en el centro del país lo suyo sería Madrid.... Tranquilos que no quiero que sea allí.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un buen lugar, por la situación que tiene actualmente y lo que ésta significa podría ser un hotel u hostal cercano al Parque Nacional de Las Tablas de Daimiel, pudiendo organizarse excursiones a los embalses cercanos como Peñarroya y a las Lagunas de Ruidera.

Le ruego encarecidamente a los que viven por esa zona que, si esta convocatoria tiene tirón, traten de buscar alojamiento para los que vamos de lejos, y que... en fín.... traten un poco de organizarlo, ya que yo estoy lejos y con muchíiiiiisima carga de trabajo. :Frown: 

Un saludo a todos!

----------


## FEDE

Hola Luján:

Pues a mi me parece buena idea :Big Grin: , haber que opinan los demás  :Smile: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Hola,

Elegir un sitio lo más centrico posible sería lo mejor por el tema de las distancias, y en mi caso las Tablas de Daimiel casi que lo podría intentar. Dependería de las vacaciones y de los peques, tengo la mala fortuna de trabajar domingos y algún festivo :Frown: 

Saludos a todos

----------


## Xuquer

Pues por mi, y aunque no sea vinculante (todavia),adelante,si te parece edita el titulo del hilo, y pon *1ª KDD oficial en las Tablas de Daimel 1º de Mayo 2010*.
Creo que si que tendrá tirón.  :Wink:

----------


## juanlo

> Pues por mi, y aunque no sea vinculante (todavia),adelante,si te parece edita el titulo del hilo, y pon *1ª KDD oficial en las Tablas de Daimel 1º de Mayo 2010*.
> Creo que si que tendrá tirón.


Así es, lo de KDD suena mejor que lo de reunión oficial.
Si puedo ir me gustaría más Ruidera y Peñarroya.
Pero lo que se acuerde.

----------


## cantarin

Por mi muy bien, y además son dos sitios que meren la pena, lo digo porque Las Tablas este año se pueden ver, tienen todo inundado y es una gozada, y lo de las Lagunas es precioso porque este año hay escorrentia pero de las buenas, me pasaron unas fotos y lo mismo tenemos problemas para pasar con coche por esta inundada la carretera... Pero bueno eso como se decida, creo que esos dos dias no tenga ninguna cosa para no poder ir.

Un salu2

----------


## REEGE

Que guay... que ésto va en serio, y encima en las Tablas, con las ganas que tenía de ir, que estoy a 1Hora de allí y no las he visto nunca.
Por fín veré a mis amigos de Embalses.net..... Los de las camisetas XXL....
Un saludo compañeros.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Que guay... que ésto va en serio, y encima en las Tablas, con las ganas que tenía de ir, que estoy a 1Hora de allí y no las he visto nunca.
> Por fín veré a mis amigos de Embalses.net..... Los de las camisetas XXL....
> Un saludo compañeros.


Hola Reege
¿Nos estás llamando "rellenitos"? :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

> Que guay... que ésto va en serio, y encima en las Tablas, con las ganas que tenía de ir, que estoy a 1Hora de allí y no las he visto nunca.
> Por fín veré a mis amigos de Embalses.net..... Los de las camisetas XXL....
> Un saludo compañeros.


Ojo! que la mia es una L y me queda grande :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Que no compis, que es broma....
Ah, y el color que habeis acordado me gusta tambien mucho...

----------


## Xuquer

> Que no compis, que es broma....
> Ah, y el color que habeis acordado me gusta tambien mucho...



Bromaaaa ?? ya veras que bien se define mi único abdominal dentro de un XXL  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Ayer cumplí los 40 y estoy deprimido no por la edad sino por no tener ya la típica barriguita o abdominal único y la talla XL :Frown:

----------


## jlois

Aun queda tiempo hasta ese fin de semana pero, si así lo estais planeando, lo pondré en mi agenda. Sin lugar a dudas creo que es una inmejorable idea. El sur de Lugo estará representado je je je con mi humilde persona.

Un saludo muy cordial desde ...aquí je je je.

Jose Luis.

Por cierto, espero que tambien exista un sub-club de los que aun no tenemos barriguita je je je.

----------


## Luján

> Ayer cumplí los 40 y estoy deprimido no por la edad sino por no tener ya la típica barriguita o abdominal único y la talla XL


Felicidades por los 40!!

Deprimido por no tener la XXL?? Eso tiene fácil remedio!!!! unas cuantas cervecitas, un poco de jamoncito, unas gambitas.... etc!

Yo tengo también un solo abdominal y no llego a los 30!!

----------


## FEDE

> Ayer cumplí los 40 y estoy deprimido no por la edad sino por no tener ya la típica barriguita o abdominal único y la talla XL


Felicidades Sergi, y no te deprimas hombre, hechale cuenta a lo que te dice Luján, aunque no sé, por aqui dicen, de los 40 para arriba no te mojes la barriga :Big Grin:  lo que no sé si es por dentro o por fuera :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

> Ayer cumplí los 40 y estoy deprimido no por la edad sino por no tener ya la típica barriguita o abdominal único y la talla XL



Ante todo felicidades, 

La verdad es que a los cuarenta empezar con la "barriguita" es deprimente  :Embarrassment:    yo empezé directamente con la *barrigona*  :Big Grin:

----------


## daimieleño

Felicidades por los 40!!
os hablo desde los 22 años y eso de la barriguita.. no es exclusivo de esa edad, que tuve que tomar medidas y empezar a recorrer los daimieles en bici para perderla jajaj.

Lo de la kkda suena de lujo, además si la haceis en "daimiel y entorno" todo un honor. 

El problema es que estudio lejos de daimiel voy poco por el pueblo y además mayo es epoca de examenes, no se si podría estar. De todas maneras os puedo recomendar sitios por si os decidis a ir.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias a todos :Smile: 

Me tomaré unas cervecitas y un tapita de jamón a vuestra salud :Big Grin:

----------


## juanlo

Felicidades Sergi, yo los cumplo en julio.
Lo de la barriguita, no te preocupes, en cuanto te descuidas un poco sale la muy...
Un poquitín de deporte biene bien, pierdes barriga y ganas salud.
Que cumplas muchos más.
Nos vemos en la KDD.

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias Juanlo.
Pues si que te queda poco a ti para pasar al club :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## jlois

> Ayer cumplí los 40 y estoy deprimido no por la edad sino por no tener ya la típica barriguita o abdominal único y la talla XL


Caray Sergi, no te deprimas hombre ...ya nos llegará el tiempo de hacerlo cuando lleguemos ( si llegamos) a los 67 y nos digan que debemos seguir currando un poco más je je je...
Saludos y felicidades.

----------


## perdiguera

Sergi: los que tenemos bastantes (una mayoría de edad) más de cuarenta, abdominal único y talla XXL desde hace más de veinte años, te felicitamos por que ya hay alguno más en el club.
Lo importante no es el volumen sino la cantidad de energía.

----------


## tescelma

Que envidia me dais, yo no podré asistir. Me queda un poco lejos y solo pensar que debo pasar por Madrid me pongo malo, no soporto esas aglomeraciones de tráfico. Después de vivir en varias grandes urbes, me he acostumbrado a la vida provinciana, tranquila y relajada (aunque sufro de estres).

Yo tamben sufría la enferdad crónica de abdominal único, pero con una buena dieta y unas tremendas palizas de bici, nada, que se solucionó. Ahora parece que se está reproduciendo, pero ya le estoy poniendo remedio.

----------


## Luján

> Que envidia me dais, yo no podré asistir. Me queda un poco lejos y solo pensar que debo pasar por Madrid me pongo malo, no soporto esas aglomeraciones de tráfico. Después de vivir en varias grandes urbes, me he acostumbrado a la vida provinciana, tranquila y relajada (aunque sufro de estres).
> 
> Yo tamben sufría la enferdad crónica de abdominal único, pero con una buena dieta y unas tremendas palizas de bici, nada, que se solucionó. Ahora parece que se está reproduciendo, pero ya le estoy poniendo remedio.



Por la M-50 tienes retenciones?? :Confused: 

Ten en cuenta que será un fin de semana. :Wink: 

Será una pena que no puedas venir. :Frown:

----------


## tescelma

> Por la M-50 tienes retenciones?


Hombre ... depende la hora. Pero tengo malos recuerdos de la M50, y desde luego peor en las otras circunvalaciones más cercanas a Madrid.

El otro tema es la familia, no la puedo dejar sola, porque ya me se la respuesta si les digo de ir. No les gusta viajar y menos si tienen que pasar por Madrid ... en fin, otra vez será.

----------


## Xuquer

Aunque falta mucho mi contraria y yo nos apuntamos,  :Big Grin: 
Ya concretaríamos mas adelante  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

A ver si Antonio decide acercarse pasando por Riópar, y así me facilita el transporte  :Big Grin:   Sino, ya miraría yo de acercarme por otros medios  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

No sé si lo de la 1ª Kedada Oficial foro Embalses.net, va para adelante o no, como dije me parecio una buena idea de Luján, tanto el sitio como la fecha.  :Wink: 
Bueno he estado buscando hoteles por internet y por lo qué he visto hay pocas plazas, por lo menos cerca de Las Lagunas de Ruidera, ¿a lo mejor un poco retirado, como Tomelloso o Villarrobledo si se puede encontrar Hotel? 
Lo qué quiero decir es qué si va para adelante, creo qué tendriamos qué ir organizándonos ya, si vamos ha buscar un hotel conjunto o cada uno lo va ha buscar por sus medios. :Cool: 

Espero qué opináis sobre él tema y si acaso va para adelante, podriamós hacer una lista como hizo Luján, con las camisetas.

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Yo ya he dicho que a pesar de residir en la otra punta de España, me gustaría asistir a dicho evento y para ello en cuanto se fije oficialmente la fecha guardaré tres o cuatro días para dicho viaje. Si al final el lugar de la Kedada es el que mencionais creo que los anfitriones del acto deberían coger el mando de la organización y los demás estariamos a su disposición  en cuanto a aceptar el alojamiento buscado.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Lo primero es definir claramente la fecha. 
Después, como dice Jlois, los demás aceptariamos el alojamiento que se nos buscase.

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## REEGE

Que se sabe de la quedada...  yo ya estoy preparado para el día 1 que libro!
Espero que pronto nos conozcamos y pasemos un día bueno todos juntos...
Un saludo amigos. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Que se sabe de la quedada...  yo ya estoy preparado para el día 1 que libro!
> Espero que pronto nos conozcamos y pasemos un día bueno todos juntos...
> Un saludo amigos.


Pues no se sabe nada, porque nadie ha querido recoger el guante. :Frown: 

Cuando propuse la zona y el momento (Ruidera-Daimiel en mayo) nadie se molestó en buscar en serio un hostal u hotel donde organizar la kedada (alguien comentó algo de que unos estaban a tope y eso, pero nada en claro).

Me hubiera gustado que se hubiera hecho en mayo, pero personalmente me han salido muchos compromisos y trabajo, a la vez que poco dinero en estas fechas, así que no podría acudir.

Espero que a raíz de estos mensajes algún forero de bien se preocupe de buscar emplazamiento (preferiblemente en la zona central de la Península, para que esté a distancia media de todos) y fechas (pongamos julio-agosto) para organizar de una vez por todas la famosa 1ª KDD oficial.

----------


## Xuquer

Pues es verdad !!!   ya ni me acordaba  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 

que desastre de vida llevo

----------


## sergi1907

Sinceramente yo tampoco me acordaba.

Ahora se me junta mucho trabajo con un niño celoso y otro de 9 meses.

A ver si la gente de la zona centro se anima y busca fechas y sitios. Este 2010 hay que hacer una Kedada y conocernos todos :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Buenas a todos, creo que va ha ser difícil, hacer una quedada en la que estemos todos  :Frown:  siempre habra alguien que no pueda, yo por mi parte intentare adaptarme a lo que diga la mayoria, y espero que algun dia se haga esa quedada y los que puedan asistir pasemos un buen dia  :Big Grin:  esperando que sea más pronto qué tarde, pues estoy deseando conocer a todos mis amigos y compañeros del foro, un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## nando

yo el otro dia estando con Antonio le comenté si sabia algo,

porque nosotros a las malas  nos desplazabamos en nuestro vehiculo

otra vez será estaremos atentos

----------


## cuesta25

Amigos, si puedieramos organizar alguna quedada por zonas cerca de nuestra casa quizá sea la puerta para realizar una gran quedada. Digo esto por que una vez que nos conozcamos algunos amigos personalmente puede que sea mas facil organizar una de mayor magnitud. Una pequeña quedada es mas económica y mas factible. 
Dejo este dato a ver si los amigos que están en torno al pantano de iznajar se animan y les parece buena proposición.
Un saludo amigos.

----------


## Luján

> Amigos, si puedieramos organizar alguna quedada por zonas cerca de nuestra casa quizá sea la puerta para realizar una gran quedada. Digo esto por que una vez que nos conozcamos algunos amigos personalmente puede que sea mas facil organizar una de mayor magnitud. Una pequeña quedada es mas económica y mas factible. 
> Dejo este dato a ver si los amigos que están en torno al pantano de iznajar se animan y les parece buena proposición.
> Un saludo amigos.



Como miembros del foro sois libres de organizar quedadas locales, como ya se han planteado en otras ocasiones.

Estas quedadas locales son, ciertamente una buena lanzadera para otras de mayor tamaño, pero también pueden tener su lado malo, ya que si se organiza muy cercana en tiempo a la oficial una de las dos quedará sin los foreros de esa zona.


Aprovecho para plantear unas nuevas fechas para la 1ª quedada oficial: tercer fin de semana del mes de julio (vacacional para muchos). El lugar, sigo pensando en Daimiel y Ruidera, por ser una zona relativamente centrada en la Península y por cómo ha estado (y estará) este año.


De nuevo pido la complicidad de los foreros manchegos para organizar el evento, ya que a distancia es un poco complicado hacerlo.  :Embarrassment: 

Mi idea es conseguir un hostal donde alojarnos todos, o varios cercanos (en Ruidera hay bastantes) y que, preferiblemente tenga salón de actos o algo similar, pues pretendo que algunos foreros de bien demos charlas a los demás sobre temas que entendamos con suficiencia. ¡No todo va a ser cervezas y fotos!  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

> Amigos, si puedieramos organizar alguna quedada por zonas cerca de nuestra casa quizá sea la puerta para realizar una gran quedada. Digo esto por que una vez que nos conozcamos algunos amigos personalmente puede que sea mas facil organizar una de mayor magnitud. Una pequeña quedada es mas económica y mas factible. 
> Dejo este dato a ver si los amigos que están en torno al pantano de iznajar se animan y les parece buena proposición.
> Un saludo amigos.


Hola Cuesta25:

Por mi parte, este sabado que viene mismo  :Big Grin:  a las 10 de la mañana os parece buena hora  :Confused:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  y si no más tarde o más temprano, a ver si nos apuntamos por lo menos 5  :Cool: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

> Como miembros del foro sois libres de organizar quedadas locales, como ya se han planteado en otras ocasiones.
> 
> Estas quedadas locales son, ciertamente una buena lanzadera para otras de mayor tamaño, pero también pueden tener su lado malo, ya que si se organiza muy cercana en tiempo a la oficial una de las dos quedará sin los foreros de esa zona.
> 
> 
> Aprovecho para plantear unas nuevas fechas para la 1ª quedada oficial: tercer fin de semana del mes de julio (vacacional para muchos). El lugar, sigo pensando en Daimiel y Ruidera, por ser una zona relativamente centrada en la Península y por cómo ha estado (y estará) este año.
> 
> 
> De nuevo pido la complicidad de los foreros manchegos para organizar el evento, ya que a distancia es un poco complicado hacerlo. 
> ...


Por mi parte estupendo, ¡me apunto!  :Big Grin:  y prometo que ha no ser por fuezas mayores, no dejaria pasar la oportunidad de conocer a tanta buena gente.

Un saludo  :Smile: 

PD:Si puede ser, las cervezas sin alcohol, qué con alcohol se .....

----------


## sergi1907

Yo me apunto cuando sea :Big Grin: 

Me debo un día de fiesta que tengo guardado para la quedada, ya que siempre tengo fiesta viernes y sábado :Smile: 
Esos foreros del centro que se empiecen a animar :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo

----------


## Ismamartin

Pues retomo la quedada. Desgraciadamente en su momento no vi este post. Soy de Daimiel y conozco muchso sitios donde podemos hacer la quedada, incluso hoteles y demás. 
Hemos perdido un año pero las Tablas siguen igual de bien. Hoy no ha parado de llover en toda la noche y llueve desde la nueve de la mañana sin parar.

Desde aquí me comprometo EN SERIO a preparar sitio, rutas, alojamiento, guías, propaganda, todo... solo tenemos que decir el día de 2011 para hacerlo.

Repito, me compromto.

----------


## ben-amar

A mi desde luego no me importaria repetir, pase un fin de semana bastante agradable entre las Tablas, Ruidera y el embalse de Peñarroya.
Seguro que habra gente que le gustaria verlo, pero debes comprender que haya sitios nuevos a los que tambien nos gustaria conocer.
Un abrazo.

----------


## Ismamartin

¿pero se llegó a realizar?

----------


## ben-amar

> ¿pero se llegó a realizar?


Si, amigo mio; pasamos un fin de semana de ensueño.
Puedes verlo en http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=8262.
Ahi podras ver todas las fotos, unas cuantas.
Pero por mí, si se repitiera un dia seguro que me apuntaba de nuevo.

----------

